# Cattle squeeze chute



## longmeadow farm

Looking to replace an old head gate and home made chute with a new one. Tractor Supply carries CountryLine and seems reasonably priced. Anyone have luck with other manufacturers? Thanks


----------



## Nitram

Location in your profile will help please. There was a discussion recently about this... if you use thesearch engine top right should take you to it. Hope this helps. Martin


----------



## kyfred

I have a squeeze chute made by Priefert. Easy to operate , easy to adjust side pannel for cows or calves and the headgate can be set to self catch or manually catch the cattle. You don't have to move any bolts to different holes in headgate for bigger or smaller cattle. The headgate I have slides open to the sides and when you pull the handle down the head gate slides together. You can have a large animal and then a small one , no adjustments needed for headgate. To catch one using the auto catch open the head gate up to where the animal can get its head through and when its shoulders bump the headgate the headgate pannels slide together. It works good.


----------



## swmnhay

I have a Foremost portable with a tub.It's nice to be able to use at different farms.Rent it out a little to help pay for it.Well built.Most of the vets here use them.


----------



## Tim/South

I was in the same situation earlier this Spring, looking to upgrade from a head catch to a squeeze. I looked at the County Line that Tractor Supply carries. I am not sure the pipe is heavy enough to hold up over time. I also did not like the ropes and pulleys as well as the chutes with levers. The price was very appealing. Southern States also has one comparable to Tractor Supply, priced about the same.

We bought a Powder River from a farmer who had sold his cows. Two days later came across a great deal on a Rohn cattle system and ended up with it as well. I like the Power River but like the Rohn better.

A guy down the road has 4 squeeze chutes. Two Priefert, one Powder River and a ForMost. He likes the ForMost best and the Powder River the least.

In my opinion any quality squeeze chute is better than the old head catch system I was using. My auto head catch and oak boards were state of the art 30 years ago, at least for me.


----------



## Nitram

Bought mine at auction no idea what Co built it...so old doubt is still in the. business. Lol works okay built like a tank. Want to build a bud box system w/in next two years!


----------



## longmeadow farm

Thanks for the suggestions. You all have been most helpful..


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I have the county line squeeze chute I've never had any problems other than the ropes. I replaced the ropes with cable and it works really good now. I have had it for I believe 5 years now. I'm small operation though "60 cow/calf"


----------



## barnrope

I have a Formost, a Palco, and can't remember the name, but its red and built in Clarion Iowa. I like the latter one the best as its a little longer and and the palp cage is a little longer also. But I normally am working cows. The Formost is pretty nice as well. If I were to buy a new one I would look pretty hard at Real Tuff.


----------



## stack em up

Barnrope, its a StrongHold that you have. I have the same and LOVE it!


----------



## R Ball

I also have the Prefiert. Like it a lot. We also have the sweep tub and ally, it's a great set up. Never had a problem with anything. Bought it used though.


----------



## federated farms

Preifert S04 I recently purchased a new squeeze chute from Priefert and I had some minor issues with the chute. I was thoroughly impressed with the fact that they sent out a manufacturers rep to inspect analyze and resolve any issues with my squeeze chute. Preifert is very helpful and always willing to respond and resolve any problems with their equipment
unfortunately people complain and do not make a request to the manufacturer.I am quite impressed and would highly recommend any of their products especially with the service I have received.


----------



## snowball

Foremost is what every vet in the midwest use's I caught alot of cattle using 1 of those and they might not be the cheapest to buy but they sure work good ... stronghold would be my 2nd choice got a friend that has a Preifert .. it seems like it wears you out , they are good but it seems heavy to operate


----------



## Hokelund Farm

swmnhay said:


> I have a Foremost portable with a tub.It's nice to be able to use at different farms.Rent it out a little to help pay for it.Well built.Most of the vets here use them.


Whats the current rate for renting one of these? Our 12 cow/calf pairs can't justify buying one right now.


----------



## swmnhay

Hokelund Farm said:


> Whats the current rate for renting one of these? Our 12 cow/calf pairs can't justify buying one right now.


I charge the good neighbors $100 a day.

I don't rent it to the bad neighbors.


----------



## azmike

We are in the design stage of our new cattle barns. Our old squeeze needs to be oiled before use as the ratchet action freezes up. We are putting everything under cover. I want to put a scale under the chute but Pat thinks maybe a separate box for individual cows or groups of calves going to auction.


----------



## Grateful11

We have a County Line Headgate only. It's mounted on the old milkhouse. Have somewhat of a Bud Box to run them into, works pretty good. The biggest complaint on the Headgate is how hard it is to adjust, you have to pull pins and move sides in and out, it's a real pain. Seems strong enough but Herefords are not as wild as some breeds. Everyone got treated this week with UltraBoss Fly Control and it took about hour and half run 39 head through, took longer to measure the stuff up than getting the cows through. Couple times there was 2 in the alley way instead of one. If the gate isn't adjusted quite right just let them back up until they hit the door that gets closed on their backend and run the stuff down the back and between their eyes. The bull and his big head won't even fit the headgate when it's in the position for everyone else.

You can see the adjustment pins here:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-headgate-standard-auto-catch


----------



## JMT

azmike said:


> We are in the design stage of our new cattle barns. Our old squeeze needs to be oiled before use as the ratchet action freezes up. We are putting everything under cover. I want to put a scale under the chute but Pat thinks maybe a separate box for individual cows or groups of calves going to auction.


Put scales under our chute, like it way better than a separate box. Hardly ever use them just to get a weight, always in the process of doing something else (treatment, vaccines, worming, sorting, etc.). Pair under the chute scales with a set up to sort out of the chute and you have a great and efficient way to group animals. Saves way more time than running through a separate box. Plus if you have a portable chutr, the scales go with.

Really makes taking weights second nature, weight is always on the indicator, only added time is glancing at the weight and writing it down.

Our chute is a Big Valley, not much to rave about, not sure if they are made any more, but it is pretty heavy made. Is pair with a foremost headgate which is excellent, positive latching, easy to operate, could not ask for better.

Feature I would most like to add is a palpation cage that adjusts with the width of the chute. It is just plain stupidity, to move calves through an adjustable alleyway towards an adjustable chute and have them turn around in an unadjustable palp cage. Not sure what brands make adjustable palpitations cage.


----------



## Waterway64

I had to double check JMTs post to see if it wasn't a old one of mine! lol. We are set up almost identical. I like having the chute on the scale. It took some thought though getting the chute anchored so the cattle couldn't move it off the scale. The chute is on concrete indoors. We made legs we could lag to the floor and high enough they can't jump the chute off the scale


----------

